# Sharing the Knowledge at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 27, 2018






*Sharing the Knowledge​*
As a professional fishing guide you can often be called upon to wear a number of different hats based upon the situation at hand - boat captain, tour guide, marine biologist, meteorologist, outboard engine mechanic, psychologist, philosopher, fortune teller, salesman, and medic (hopefully not too often), just to name a few. However, the one most important hat a professional fishing guide wears daily is that of teacher, or instructor. An effective fishing guide will always make a conscious effort to become familiar with, and then recognize, the experience level of each individual angler, as the guide is the person who will be held responsible for insuring appropriate adjustments are made throughout the day in order to properly accommodate each angler accordingly.

Texas coastal fishing guides are typically setup for three different styles of fishing - fishing from a stationary boat, fishing from a drifting boat, and fishing while walking in the water (wading). While those three fishing styles may all sound very different, there is one common denominator where the fishing guide is concerned, and thatâ€™s preparation - the guide must be prepared to meet the expectation of each customer aboard, even if each customer has different levels of experience and different expectations. For a fishing guide, having nothing but live bait onboard for customers who happen to be artificial bait enthusiasts is like a physician who prescribes a certain medication without first performing a proper diagnosis of the illness - itâ€™s simply malpractice!

Here at Bay Flat Lodge, our fishing guides strive to be the best they can be, with every customer, everyday. That means being prepared for any fishing condition at anytime, for any customer, at any experience level. If youâ€™re an experienced angler who finds yourself on one of fifteen boats as part of a large corporate fishing trip, donâ€™t let the fact that the guide brought live bait along discourage you from fishing the way you like to fish. If you want to fish with artificial baits, please do not hesitate asking your guide to rig you up with what theyâ€™ve been catching them on lately. You might just catch more than the guys using live bait - you never know!

Remember, give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime. Itâ€™s much more worthwhile to teach someone to do something for themselves than to do it for them!

*Hereâ€™s What Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_The lodging staff was very polite and considerate, and our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman, gave us the best guided fishing trip I've ever been on! The food was outstanding, and your facility was very clean and well-presented. I had a wonderful weekend, and would not change anything! Thank you!
*- Richard K. 3/26/18*_

_Patsy and Judy were amazing! Capt. Perry Rankin was a friendly and knowledgeable guide!
*- James R. 3/26/18*_

_We had two guides due to an engine malfunction the first day, but being that we were on the return to the marina it did not effect the fishing experience. The other guides rallied around and got us in without delay. Very impressive! I can't imagine your facility or your services needing any improvement. It is a great fishing experience in a beautiful setting on the Texas coast!
*- Gary H. 3/26/18*_

_Iâ€™ve had the pleasure of utilizing Bay Flats for customer outings and personal use over the last 8 years. I have to tell you, it only gets better with every trip! From the guide,s all the way down to the earplugs on the dresser, yâ€™all make every detail count! We have tested your abilities time and time again, and you never fail to impress us each and every time! Iâ€™d like to give a shout out to Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt and to Capt. Cooper Hartmann - yâ€™all take it to the next level when it comes to dedication, personability, and flexibility! I have never seen two guys work so hard to put fish in the box, and to adapt to each and to every customer we put on their boats! Thanks for helping make this last trip top-notch!
*- Jeff M. 3/25/18*_

*Upcoming BFL Events:*
*Ongoing - Conserving the Texas Gulf Coast*
Bay Flats Lodge officially announces a partnership with Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) and CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust. Bay Flats Lodge guests now have the opportunity to get involved and donate. All customer donations will be matched by Bay Flats Lodge, so upon checking in or out of the lodge, please provide Bay Flats Lodge with your donation to the Building Conservation Trust. With your help, these groups will be able to enhance marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport that will be appreciated and enjoyed by the local community for many generations to come. Donate today to make a difference!

*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
Due to damages incurred by Hurricane Harvey, Seadriftâ€™s own legendary seafood restaurant, Barkettâ€™s, will no longer be opening their doors to the public. In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*This Weekâ€™s Featured Special:*
*BFLâ€™s Grass Roots Wade Fishing Lures Special*
Our original customer base of the mid-1990â€™s consisted primarily of customers who loved to wade fish with artificial bait, and it was that clientele which stood as the foundation upon which we have grown Bay Flats Lodge into the company it has become today. In recognition of our grass roots, weâ€™re getting back to the basics this year by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. Beginning April 1, 2018, when you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE. 
-	The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
-	The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
-	One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
-	All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
-	Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.11 in*
Mostly cloudy in the morning with scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. A few storms may be severe. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 79F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 79F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A mainly sunny sky. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will weaken on Wednesday as a cold front approaches the region. Showers and thunderstorms become likely Wednesday and Wednesday night along the front. Rain chances will gradually decrease through the day on Thursday, with quiet weather expected Friday and into the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 72.0 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 72.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*We have hope*

Thank you.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Let us take you away from the hustle and bustle*

As someone who was in the service industry for 21 years, I've always said "People buy from people" and itâ€™s about trusting one another. We greatly appreciate our guests trusting Bay Flats Lodge with their customers. Words fall short as I try to describe the experience. We at Bay Flats Lodge want to sincerely thank you for placing your trust in us to take you away from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr crew ready to wade with lures*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome fun down on the bayou!*

Thanks


----------

